# With a heavy heart



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I went to get suzy today and she is eight weeks, not six......But she has snuffles or something, and I got offered a refund, and she claims that none of her rabbits ever get sick 
However against my better judgement I have decided to adopt her any way, so she doesn't get pts or something, the lady is treating her with baytril etc, and I will visit my sickly girl daily till she gets better 
I know before y'all say it that I F*cked up by rushing into it, but I feel she needs a home as much as a healthy bunny and she has less chance of getting one. :frown2:
I was also advised by her that I should take the hay out of her hutch as mites live in it, and I should keep it as food only....opinions please. 
I got a couple of pics at the shop she owns, 

Heres Suzy 







This is her room and any advice or correction would be welcomed as well.......if it's knowledgeable 







And this product doesn't list ingredients, does anyone recognise it and know if it's safe, it's for small animals.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi there,

Snuffles will rarely clear up on just Baytril and will need some more powerful anti biotics.

Hay is VITAL to a bunnies diet. Their diet should be 90% hay.
Mites can be brought on by stress, there is no real way to orevent them, just to treat them


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Snuffles will rarely clear up on just Baytril and will need some more powerful anti biotics.
> 
> ...


she said she needs hay in her diet, just not as a bedding source, as it can harbour mites


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I heard somewhere that freezing the hay beforehand would kill most nasties in it if it's to be used for bedding? Correct me if I'm wrong though!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I think I heard somewhere that freezing the hay beforehand would kill most nasties in it if it's to be used for bedding? Correct me if I'm wrong though!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


aw great, thanks mate  I could probably use shredded paper though aye :confused5:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

waterlily said:


> aw great, thanks mate  I could probably use shredded paper though aye :confused5:


Probably, I have no idea about rabbits  I'm a rat person! I'll check to see if the freezing thing is true..

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes lovely!!! Hope she gets better soon


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

kittykat said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes lovely!!! Hope she gets better soon


Thanks mate, you can see my dilemma aye in adopting her anyway


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Has she been taken to a vet? snuffles can be caused by a number of things and Baytril may not be the best way to treat it.

Hope she makes a full recovery! 

I've always used hay as bedding and mine have never had mites. There is a chance of catching mites from hay but it doens't stop me using it as there's lots of other ways they can get mites too. Just make sure your bun is vaccinated against mixi as the mites can spread this. Not sure what age buns have to be before they can have jabs though

-x-


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Has she been taken to a vet? snuffles can be caused by a number of things and Baytril may not be the best way to treat it.
> 
> Hope she makes a full recovery!
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I'll be vaccinating her and spaying her. The lady had baytril already and gave her some while I was there. She didn't see a vet, but she seemed to know about it. 
I am really confused whether to get Suzy,half of me wants to give her a half decent life while she is here and the other half is panicking about finances and bonding with her only for her to have another bout and die.
So I'm a bit frazzled at the moment


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

if the snuffles develop into any thick mucus loss from the nose it could be pastarella, and TBH 90% of rabbits carry it but in dirty conditions ive heard it comes out.
snuffles can be quite common tho but keep an eye.

mine have hay as bedding and food, i treat my lot for mites monthly anyway due to going to shows.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

frags said:


> if the snuffles develop into any thick mucus loss from the nose it could be pastarella, and TBH 90% of rabbits carry it but in dirty conditions ive heard it comes out.
> snuffles can be quite common tho but keep an eye.
> 
> mine have hay as bedding and food, i treat my lot for mites monthly anyway due to going to shows.


aw great i'll research that illness.  Is Pastarella as bad :confused5:
What do you use for mite treatment, she doesn't have it but for future reference


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I would be concerned that she is giving prescription only medication to a rabbit whom has not seen a vet... 

She needs to see a vet for a qualified opinion. How does this woman know the right dosage for her etc?


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> I would be concerned that she is giving prescription only medication to a rabbit whom has not seen a vet...
> 
> She needs to see a vet for a qualified opinion. How does this woman know the right dosage for her etc?


yeah I know, I offered to take her to a vet and she said no, and she is quite ummm dominant 
I have a feeling that she has this problem a lot and just craps on about how good her breeds are 
I am focusing on Suzy and if she isn't getting better in a few days, I'll tell her as she is my bunny ( I have already paid for her) I want her to see a vet, if she acts all know it all, I will have to make a hard decision to get a refund :frown2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

waterlily said:


> yeah I know, I offered to take her to a vet and she said no, and she is quite ummm dominant
> I have a feeling that she has this problem a lot and just craps on about how good her breeds are
> I am focusing on Suzy and if she isn't getting better in a few days, I'll tell her as she is my bunny ( I have already paid for her) I want her to see a vet, if she acts all know it all, I will have to make a hard decision to get a refund :frown2:


TBH she shouldnt charge someone for a rabbit that is poorly, have you seen both parents? do they look well?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Shes needs to see a vet *now*, this woman sounds horrible and has no idea what she is talking about :frown2:


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I haven't seen the parents, they are at her house. Suzy was bought to her store.
I know she needs a vet and the more I read about this stuff the more panicky I'm getting.
Do you think I should get a refund and go to my local rescue, which I was gonna in the first place. Or do you think she will get better and stay better.....I'm so bloody torn right now


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

waterlily said:


> I haven't seen the parents, they are at her house. Suzy was bought to her store.
> I know she needs a vet and the more I read about this stuff the more panicky I'm getting.
> Do you think I should get a refund and go to my local rescue, which I was gonna in the first place. Or do you think she will get better and stay better.....I'm so bloody torn right now


I think you should insist she sees a vet. I would go back today and tell her that she is your rabbit you have paid for her and you want to take her to a vet. If she refuses then you will have to see if you can take it further... perhaps involving the RSPCA after all she has to get it medical treatment.

When was the 1st time you saw her? As if she is 8 weeks now has she just been bought into the shop or has she been there a while? As she shouldnt have been separated from her mummy before this!

Poor you and poor little helpless bunny!

Seriously go in and demand she gets taken to a vet today or you will have no choice but to call the RSPCA.

Good Luck Hunny!
x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in agreement, if you've paid for her then you can do whatever you like with her. I would get her to a vet asap, she's such a sweet little thing she deserves the best chance.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Every rabbits I've ever owned has lived on hay as their bedding and never had a mite problem. Though Australia and UK may be different in terms of hay, not entirely sure. She really needs to see a vet asap as well. It could mean saving her life especially as this woman sounds like she hasn't got a clue what she's doing.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Its 11 oclock at night here so I can't do anything. But I will ring my vet tomorrow and ask advice. I did read somewhere else that baytril was used and after a week the bunny was better, and the dose is probably the same with each age group. It is with rattys, so maybe she will get better. 
I will see how she reacts and either take Suzy home and then to Liz or get a refund and adopt from the rescue. I hope she is ok she is such a gentle and sweet bubby


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

waterlily said:


> Its 11 oclock at night here so I can't do anything. But I will ring my vet tomorrow and ask advice. I did read somewhere else that baytril was used and after a week the bunny was better, and the dose is probably the same with each age group. It is with rattys, so maybe she will get better.
> I will see how she reacts and either take Suzy home and then to Liz or get a refund and adopt from the rescue. I hope she is ok she is such a gentle and sweet bubby


Ooo didn't realise you lived in Australia!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Ooo didn't realise you lived in Australia!


yep  the stinkin hot side of the pond


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhaaaa same here didnt realise either you were down under lol!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

umber said:


> Ahhaaaa same here didnt realise either you were down under lol!


yep down under a pile of clutter


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have know a litter of 3 one of which developed a running nose. I would say this was 100% down to bad genetics as the parents were brother and sister. The poor baby died at 6 weeks. after being given weeks of baytril, the baytril has to be worked out on the rabbits weight. I'm also pretty sure it can go off and that any old jar the vet gave her for one of her rabbits, probably isnt good for this kit, its also possible shes overdosing it. I wouldnt let her see the kit again. 

If you feel you are attached then I would keep her and take her to a vets. If your head rules and u realise this rabbit could be long term ill then take her to a rescue, who might be able to spend more money on her.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Well I rang my rabbit vet and she advised me not to take Suzy home and told me to get a refund  I trust my vet and as guilty as I feel I feel relieved at the same time.
My vet also breeds so I got a girl off her today, her name is Winnie and she is healthy, and comes with a package to get her vaccinated and spayed. 

The pics are pretty crap because I want her to settle in first before I snap heaps of pics 

Introducing Winnie 







Been from my vets litters I know she is bred right and she is such a character already, she's lovely and gonna be majorly spoilt.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwwww she is stunning!!! is she a mini lop?


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww she looks like a cutie


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww she is gorgeous! I think you should start a new thread for Winnie!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah alright if y'all don't mind seeing her again 
I'll do that


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

did you get your money back from the other place?


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

frags said:


> did you get your money back from the other place?


yeah  I was nice to her face about it and just explained that I needed a healthy bunny for my first  I kinda led her to believe that I would get another one off her when they were ready


----------

